# ja no ens feim



## Traduita

Hola,

La frase que tinc és part d'un poema i diu "_i sabem que [...] som família i que ja no ens feim_".

Buscant per internet he vist que "_feim_" és una altra forma de "_fem_" i  que "_ja 

no fer-se (tant) amb algú_" té a veure amb deixar de freqüentar algú, però no sé si  aquest és el significat exacte d' aquesta expressió.

En fi, us estaria agraïda per qualsevol aclariment sobre el tema.


----------



## ernest_

És això que dius, que han deixat de tenir relació, veure's, etc.


----------



## Traduita

Moltes gràcies, Ernest!
Només per curiositat: s' utilitza molt o poquet? Sento que m' ha costat una mica trobar-lo...


----------



## Gerardpb2

És català antic. Mai he sentit la paraula "feim"


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Que ens ho confirmin els mallorquins, però "feim" és la forma habitual de "fem" per a ells. 

Sobre "(no) fer-se amb algú", diria que és prou habitual. A veure què hi diu la resta.


----------



## ernest_

betulina said:


> Sobre "(no) fer-se amb algú", diria que és prou habitual. A veure què hi diu la resta.



Jo sóc de Barcelona i em fa l'efecte que no és massa habitual, com a mínim entre la gent jove. Jo faria servir expressions com "no em cau bé", o "no el veig mai", abans que "no m'hi faig."


----------



## chics

L'expressió sí s'utilitza molt. 
La variant _feim_ en comptes de _fem_ és l'habitual a les balears.


----------



## refrany

a València sí que sol utilitzar-se per referir-se a una persona que estàs intentant contactar i que no has pogut.

'No em faig amb Joan'. Per exemple.


----------



## replicante7

betulina said:


> Sobre "(no) fer-se amb algú", diria que és prou habitual. A veure què hi diu la resta.



Per curiositat, a veure si aprenc :

llavors, "No em faig amb la meva sogra" voldria dir: "No me llevo con mi suegra"  ?

Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Seria alguna cosa com "no me llevo BIEN con mi suegra" o mejor "no me hablo con ella".


----------



## Miquel Àngel

chics said:


> La variant _feim_ en comptes de _fem_ és l'habitual a les balears.



Sí, com *deim* per diem, *seim* per seiem, *veim* per veiem, etc.


----------



## replicante7

chics said:


> Seria alguna cosa com "no me llevo BIEN con mi suegra" o mejor "no me hablo con ella".



Gràcies, Chics!


----------

